# Spanish Riding School



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Not sure if any of you have seen this before, But I just loved it!

Part 1





 
And Part 2


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That was so enjoyable to watch. Thank you for sharing that. What a great treasure and how wonderful that they still survive and thrive. 
They all look so healthy and move so evenly, not one sign of stiffness or resistence or offness whatsoever. I think that really demonstrates what slow and careful training acheives. I wish I had a tenth of the skill of those riders!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Me too! I love classical dressage!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Ray thanks so much for finding that gem.

I wonder what happens to the stallions that don't make it from the stud to the school. I'd love to get my hands on one of them.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I love it! Simply stunning. Pure white horses are always something extra!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't mind picking one of those up for myself either!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I wouldn't mind picking one of those up for myself either!


The owner of the barn, where I have my horse, have one approved Lipizzaner stallion... he's stunning! 










And she also have a couple of Lippizan mares, youngsters and foals.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

:shock::shock::shock: Soooo... Preeetttyyy!!!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh this was on Oasis HD last week  Great program- they make everything looks so easy!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

They do! I got a little bit jelous LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh I didn't notice when in training they work in side reins, how cool is that.

That was so much fun to watch


----------

